# Yellow 24



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A man goes to the doctors feeling a little ill. The doctor checks him over
and says,

"Sorry, I have some bad news, you have Yellow 24, a really nasty virus.
It's called Yellow 24 because it turns your blood yellow and you usually
only have 24 hours to live. There's no known cure so just go home and
enjoy your final precious moments on earth."

So he trudges home to his wife and breaks the news. Distraught, she asks him to go to the bingo with her that evening as he's never been there with her before.

They arrive at the bingo and with his first card he gets four corners and
wins Â£35.
Then, with the same card, he gets a line and wins Â£320.
Then he gets the full house and wins Â£1000.
Then the National Grid comes up and he wins that too getting Â£380,000.

The bingo caller gets him up on stage and says, "Son, I've been here 20
years and I've never seen anyone win four corners, a line, the full house
and the national grid on the same card. You must be the luckiest man on
Earth!"

"Lucky?" he screamed. "Lucky? I'll have you know I've got Yellow 24."

"F*** me," says the bingo caller. "You've won the raffle as well !!


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Brilliant. :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Great laff that!


----------

